# My first track find!



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Bought this from a thrift store today.only missing one pit! At least the little pit men,cardboard pop-outs,and cars that look like they have little usage where still in the box.Mattel tyco track set.


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Other pic


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Awesome find :thumbsup:, sorry about the drool. lol


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks Harold,,box pic.set was $15.00!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

nice snag


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks Plymouth,,,I just came back from the store where I got the track and the other pit was on floor:drunk:glad nobody stepped on it!I Know guy's"slow down copperhead" set is complete!


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow very nice find!! And happy to see you found that rest of it still there..


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

SCORE! Nice find! I found a set with those cars in it many years ago, but it was thrown in a random cardboard box without any of the pit stuff or other special track sections. Question about your cars: do the chassis have a resistor soldered between the motor leads? Mine have it, and I've never found any other Tyco cars with it...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Definitely a great find for that kind of money! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

ParkRNDL said:


> SCORE! Nice find! I found a set with those cars in it many years ago, but it was thrown in a random cardboard box without any of the pit stuff or other special track sections. Question about your cars: do the chassis have a resistor soldered between the motor leads? Mine have it, and I've never found any other Tyco cars with it...
> 
> --rick


Yes they do have the resistor,the car shuts down when you don't pit I think?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Maybe that's it... I don't have the pit tracks so I never got to try it...

--rick


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I found that set at a flea market about a month ago. If you don't pit when it tells you to, you are cut to half power until you do pit.
hojoe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Great find!!!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

capacitor is just for electrical noise suppression. you can remove them if you wish, the capacitor reduces motor arcing, some countries now require reduced electrical noise from electrical motors, this was done to comply. 

cars won't shutdown if you don't pit, its just a sound effects kit on that track.

the cars work by speed if you go slow approaching the pit track then they enter the pit, go fast and avoid the pit. there is a ramp inside the slot that you sort of jump the car to avoid the pit. you can use AFX guide plastic guide pins to save the track from wearing out. a little oil on the ramp inside the slot helps also.

the entrance track tends to wear out cause the cars have metal guide pins.

Fun fact you can modify the track to do this 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqRGwu6T0ZU


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

THAT is very cool.


----------



## bartx7001 (Apr 1, 2008)

The cars do slow down if you don't pit. The system tells you to pit and if you don't the cars with the capacitors will go to half power and will be pitted automatically. I got the set when it was new in i think 1998. I only wanted the cars at the time. The other Matell Nascars did not come with the capacitors and do not function properly.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Yep*

Yeah, I concur that's how they work, as my friend had one of those sets. Pretty cool idea concept, and execution, if you think about it. If I was a little kid, I'd think it was AWESOME ! 



bartx7001 said:


> The cars do slow down if you don't pit. The system tells you to pit and if you don't the cars with the capacitors will go to half power and will be pitted automatically. I got the set when it was new in i think 1998. I only wanted the cars at the time. The other Matell Nascars did not come with the capacitors and do not function properly.


----------

